# Rate the rig! :P



## anonfoxer (Dec 25, 2020)

Just gonna post specs, tell me your thoughts!|
Before I start: I cheaped out on my mobo and CPU, should've gone team red, didn't, keeping this in mind for future builds.

Specs:

Intel Core i3-8100 @ 3.6 GHz
Asus PRIME B360M-A mATX
8GB DDR4-2400 Memory
Radeon RX 570 4GB
Corsair 450W Fully Modular
1x 1 TB WD Blue M.2 Boot Drive
2x 2 TB Kingston SSD
1x 4 TB WD Blue HDD


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 25, 2020)

On which basis should these be rated on? Plainly expected performance or like, how satisfied one would be with such a rig themselves?


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 25, 2020)

Redlinelies said:


> On which basis should these be rated on? Plainly expected performance or like, how satisfied one would be with such a rig themselves?


Either or. Or Both!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 25, 2020)

Looks good to me.
But I built my last computer in 2010. You could spec a new chromebook and I'd be impressed.


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 25, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Looks good to me.
> But I built my last computer in 2010. You could spec a new chromebook and I'd be impressed.


I bought a secondhand chromebook for the sole purpose of turning it into a linux server


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 26, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Looks good to me.
> But I built my last computer in 2010. You could spec a new chromebook and I'd be impressed.


I've upgraded different parts of my PC at different times, but I still haven't upgraded my GPU. Somehow my poor little GTX 660 from I don't know how many years ago hasn't decided to up and leave the mortal realm.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 26, 2020)

kittyDecaying said:


> I've upgraded different parts of my PC at different times, but I still haven't upgraded my GPU. Somehow my poor little GTX 660 from I don't know how many years ago hasn't decided to up and leave the mortal realm.



I ran on integrated graphics for several years, until I could afford my R7 370. Then I gave up on PC gaming and got an XBox.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm surprised with the size of storage, especially those 2x 2 TB Kingston SSD. Unless they were somehow surprisingly cheap for you, they must have cost a small fortune?... Personally I'd pump that cash into much more beefy CPU + GPU, more RAM, and upgrade the storage at some later point if I need it. 

It might sound hard to believe for some, but I'm living quite happily with my 3D works having a 256 GB boot SSD and a half TB storage HDD. And it's not that I can't get a bigger HDD. I would, but it was never necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 26, 2020)

anonfoxer said:


> Just gonna post specs, tell me your thoughts!|
> Before I start: I cheaped out on my mobo and CPU, should've gone team red, didn't, keeping this in mind for future builds.
> 
> Specs:
> ...



Rate this based on personal wants and needs for a computer!


Score is being pulled down a lot due to what I assume is a single channel ram stick and only 8GB at a low speed and high timings. (Deducted *2 points* for now). 
The processor is alright but for more taxing work the 4 core 4 threaded CPU will not cut it for me(Deducted another *1 point*).
The GPU will suffice for people just getting a computer and it's good enough to be able to join in and play games that all friends that are online. However in my case it's just a tad weak to do what I want and driving a 1440p panel on this card will hinder it a lot. AMD also use HEVC which sadly isn't as good nor supported at all in Streamlabs like Nvidias NVENC encoder(Easily gets a *1 point* deduction in my case)
The PSU at 450W leaves a little to be desired and it's just not enough if you'd by any chance want to make a proper beefy GPU upgrade in the future so you'd end up a bit limited on choices and the few extra bucks to instead have gone with a 550 or even a 650 would've been justified.(Another *1 point* deducted)
As mentioned earlier in this thread, it would really make more sense to save money on the storage, like a smaller m.2, one less 2TB drive and put that money into the GPU and CPU. However in my case that storage would be a fairly good amount to grow and expand on and the majority of it would be on faster SSD storage. If I'd rate this based on bang for buck I'd deduct a point, but for me this storage is fine and respectable to what I'd have in a system of my own c:!

While 8GB Ram might've been the standard in 2011 and it chugs on today, it's the absolute minimum for any new rig today, and I'd just be too limited, my assumptions are also that it's one stick in single channel but also 2400mhz at high timings, considered deducting more here but it is what it is. The CPU could've gotten another deduction too, but it does have quicksync at least for encoding, and in all fairness it's a fairly new and capable CPU as long as you don't demand too much from it, and for playing games the GPU will probably get in the way first of more performance, a 570 and 8100 is actually a decent mix if you put them together for a system and more than capable if you aren't picky and just want to play a bit.

Last part is that the power supply is a bit of a party pooper and if you'd end up not only upgrading the GPU to something more capable, but maybe stick in another CPU you'd easily reach the threshold of what it's capable of. Even if a system doesn't need it, I personally try to put in a little bit of extra wattage so I have some extra wiggle room down the line. However in a pinch, I could use and live on a system like this and to many people it would be just fine counting away heaps of that extra storage they'd probably never use.

So basing this on strictly hardware, no looks, and what I'd want to use a computer for I'd give you a fair 
*5/10 !*


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 20, 2021)

I only rate computers based on their cable management.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 20, 2021)

MagnusLucra said:


> I only rate computers based on their cable management.


youd give mine a -10/1 then lol


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 20, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> youd give mine a -10/1 then lol


Same with mine!


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 20, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> youd give mine a -10/1 then lol





Pomorek said:


> Same with mine!



Well, get some zip ties, a can of compressed air, and fix that.
Unless grunge is your aesthetic.
If thats the case, respect.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 21, 2021)

MagnusLucra said:


> Well, get some zip ties, a can of compressed air, and fix that.
> Unless grunge is your aesthetic.
> If thats the case, respect.


Frankly, I couldn't care less about how it looks. The case is shoved under the desk anyway. As long as it doesn't overheat during day-long rendering sessions at 100% CPU+GPU processing power (and it doesn't), I'm completely satisfied.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 21, 2021)

MagnusLucra said:


> Well, get some zip ties, a can of compressed air, and fix that.
> Unless grunge is your aesthetic.
> If thats the case, respect.


I worry more about airflow, which is the only reason I bothered trying to do anything about it. But i have enough fans that its not a problem.

And they glow rainbow! So why would i worry about anything?  Lol


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 21, 2021)

It's confirmed that fans with RGB gets 69% more airflow.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 21, 2021)

Abacus
100 slidey thingies
Mahogany


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 21, 2021)

Arishipshape said:


> Abacus
> 100 slidey thingies
> Mahogany


10/10. perfect. unparalleled processing speed and power.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 22, 2021)

kittyDecaying said:


> I've upgraded different parts of my PC at different times, but I still haven't upgraded my GPU. Somehow my poor little GTX 660 from I don't know how many years ago hasn't decided to up and leave the mortal realm.


Hey, I used to run a 560m and it could play Crysis 2 on either high or ultra(it's been like 8 years now so I don't remember which), but I remember people saying the 660m was even better so that's good enough for me. 

My current rig is pretty nice, I kept my old GPU when I updated, but I might upgrade it next gen. It's my first time actually managing my cables so I'm happy with it. xD

CPU: Ryzen 5600x
Mobo: MSI Performance Gaming x570
GPU: ASUS STRIX Vega 56
RAM: 4x8 XPG DDR4-3200
PSU:Corsair RM850x
HDD: 
XPG-1TB nvme
250gb Samsung 850 evo
4TB Seagate BarraCuda


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 22, 2021)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6Ghz Hexcore Processor
Asus TUF Gaming X570+ 
2x8gb DDR4-3600 RAM
Intel 660p series 1.02TB SSD
MSI GeForce GTX 1660Ti 6GB GPU
27" 144hz 1920x1080px monitor


----------

